
Ask HN: Which books are you reading in 2017? - mgos
I am planning to go on an academic holiday and wanted to see which interesting books have you read this year or are planning to read.
======
sotojuan
I'll never understand HN's love for self help books. I can barely stand to
read more than a chapter of them, so my list won't be that useful.

I'm halfway through Barbara Tuchman's Bible and Sword - an exploration of the
relationship between England and Israel/Palestine from the middle ages to 20th
century. Tuchman isn't the most accurate person but she's a great writer and
gets the general idea across very well.

------
rwieruch
Among other books, I read this year Give and Take [0], Flow and Deep Work [1].
I tend to summarize the books I enjoyed the most, to internalize them myself,
but also to give others access to it. Maybe you find them interesting (if you
haven't already read them). My whole reading list can be found on Goodreads
[2] for more inspiration :)

\- [0] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-give-and-
take/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-give-and-take/)

\- [1] [https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-deep-work-
flow/](https://www.robinwieruch.de/lessons-learned-deep-work-flow/)

\- [2] [https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/63553187-robin-
wieruch...](https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/63553187-robin-
wieruch?shelf=read)

------
kevindeasis
I mostly started reading alot since March 2017 up to now. I'm pretty sure I'm
forgetting alot but, this is what I've been reading or have read so far:

Eternal Golden Braid

Shoe Dog

Creativity Inc

High Output Management

Game of Thrones Book 1,2,3

Never Split The Difference

Presuasion

Like Switch

Mans Search For Meaning

The Hard Things about Hard Things

Norse Mythology

Ted Talks

How To Talk to Anyone

How to win friends and influence people

Mckinsey Mind

Mckinsey Edge

Influence

Extreme Ownership

Everything Store

Inner Game of Tennis

Book of Joy

Phoenix Project

The Goal

Hooked

How Google Works

~~~
Powerofmene
Terrific list....have read most of these myself. Mans Search for Meaning
should be at the top of everyone's reading list.

------
FourSigma
My June/July/Aug booklist:

    
    
       - How to Read Literature Like a Professor by Thomas Foster
       - The Power of Habit by Charles Duhigg
       - The Story of the Human Body by Daniel Lieberman 
       - The Virgin Suicides by Jeffrey Eugenides
       - Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston
       - Coders at Work by Peter Seibel 
       - Drive  by Daniel Pink
       - American Gods by Neil Gaiman

------
radva42
We are legion (We are bob):
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWAESYQ/ref=series_rw_d...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWAESYQ/ref=series_rw_dp_sw)

An awesome sci-fi story about a software developer who wakes up in the 22nd as
a computer program

------
atsaloli
I'm reading "Magic Realized", poetry on life and love and the joys and
(occasionally) horrors thereof. [https://www.amazon.com/Magic-Realized-Other-
Poems-Spirit/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Magic-Realized-Other-Poems-
Spirit/dp/1936449463) (My Amazon review:
[https://www.amazon.com/review/R2RYIB3JA891TW/ref=cm_cr_rdp_p...](https://www.amazon.com/review/R2RYIB3JA891TW/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B072Q5V2MN))

------
SirLJ
I am currently reading the last edition of Mike Covel "Trend Following"

Trend Following, 5th Edition: How to Make a Fortune in Bull, Bear and Black
Swan Markets

[https://www.amazon.com/Trend-Following-5th-Fortune-
Markets/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Trend-Following-5th-Fortune-
Markets/dp/1119371872/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1499692390&sr=1-1)

------
aalhour
So far I have read:

\- Left of Bang.

\- The Obstacle is the way.

\- The Daily Stoic.

\- High-Output Management.

\- The Effective Engineer.

\- Managing Humans.

\- Introducing Go.

Currently going through "Designing Data Intensive Applications" and some other
data-related free ebooks from O'Reilly.

Up next on my list for the rest of the year:

\- Hadoop: The Definitive Guide.

\- The Manager's Path.

\- Anti-Fragile.

\- A Guide to the Good Life.

\- The Denial of Death.

\- Man's Search for Meaning.

EDIT: list formatting.

------
thakobyan
Here are all the books I'm currently reading:
[https://booknshelf.com/@tigran/shelves/currently-
reading](https://booknshelf.com/@tigran/shelves/currently-reading)

------
guilhas
The expanse, Abaddon's Gate

------
crispytx
Waiting for Jason Calacanis's "Angel" to come out later this month.

------
bdibs
My current list:

\- Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind

\- The Silk Roads: A New History of the World

\- The Autobiography of Malcolm X

